# Storm Drain - Oct 2015



## jsp77 (Oct 5, 2015)

Visited this a while ago and some where to try out the new camera. I heard about this form a guy at work, didn't know what to expect as this is my first underground draining explore, we never went all the way to the end, so there is plenty more to see, i'll save it for another time. 
There does not seem to be any history that i could find.

Well here's the photos.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 5, 2015)

Good work there jsp. Glad there wasn't a storm!


----------



## jsp77 (Oct 5, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Good work there jsp. Glad there wasn't a storm!



Cheers HughieD. 

I made sure i picked a good day, and checked the weather, there were plenty of exit points along the way, not sure where i would have popped up though, LOL


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice one, you're certainly getting to grips with your new camera. 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## Rubex (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow, nice one jsp77! Apparently there's some storm drains in Ramsey or Warboys.. I can't remember which one! But everyone always warned me against going into them! Very nice photos


----------



## jsp77 (Oct 5, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Wow, nice one jsp77! Apparently there's some storm drains in Ramsey or Warboys.. I can't remember which one! But everyone always warned me against going into them! Very nice photos



Thanks Rubex, I think its in Ramsey, whats the warnings about?


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 5, 2015)

Has someone been doing their laundry down there? It looks like a washing line strung across the middle of the pipe


----------

